# Why is it so hard to potty train my bichon-poodle??



## princessdiana75 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a male 9 month old bichon-poodle and a female 6 month old yorkie. The yorkie is potty-trained, minus an accident here and there. She doesn't ask to be taken out, but she will hold it until we take her outside. The little boy just is NOT getting it. We've tried so many different things that I'm afraid now we've confused him. It takes him SOO long to find a spot to go to the bathroom outside, so we were doing pee pads inside and taking him outside too. Now he thinks it's okay to pee in the house as long as he does it where the pee pad used to be. Pooping is the worst...He flat out refuses to poop outside unless we stay out with him for an hour+. He seems to get distracted very easily. He gets plenty of socialization with people and dogs and listens well - can do all kinds of tricks and is overall a very smart dog, so why can't he understand that you potty outside? I think tonight I'm going to start taking treats outside with me and just wait the hour+ it takes for him to poop and then give him a treat and go crazy praising him...it's pretty much the only thing I haven't tried...

Any advice?


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

princessdiana75 said:


> I think tonight I'm going to start taking treats outside with me and just wait the hour+ it takes for him to poop and then give him a treat and go crazy praising him...it's pretty much the only thing I haven't tried...
> 
> Any advice?


that's the way to go.

Also while he's pooping make sure to repeat, "go potty" over and over again so he identifies the action with that phrase. Immeditely after, reward him with a treat.

I've had my dog for 6 days now and using the above method, when I say, "go potty" my dog will wag his tail and begin sniffing the grass for a spot to go.

same goes for peeing. I repeat, "go pee, go pee" repeatedly while he pees. Immediately after, praise and treats.

See the sticky titled "Housetraining How to" for more detailed info. Works like a charm for me and I imagine for most if not all dogs.

Also, see this thread:
http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/64220-potty-training-101-a.html


----------



## princessdiana75 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks, I use the phrase "go potty" for pee and "hurry up" for poop. He sometimes seems to get the whole potty-training thing for awhile, and then it's like he just forgets or something. I'm going to have to go hard-core on him. I'm thinking about enrolling him in beginner's obedience classes too. He's a pretty well-behaved dog for the most part, but maybe some formal training will calm him down a bit - he's sooo hyper!


----------

